# Pessaries Vs Injection



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Due to my age (3 my doctors have offered the option of injection rather than pessaries.

Im a bit apprehensive about having to inject each day and worried about how it would be if the transfer successfully implants

Any advice out there from those who have used it successfully up to 12 weeks?

Jen

x


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

What type of injection? I did intramuscular progesterone instead of suppositories and it is a much more effective method of administration but it isn’t as nice (not that the pessaries are particularly pleasant either!). Personally I’d ask them what they think is best and go with that.


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

The pessaries are messy and definitely not an exact science in terms of ensuring you get the dose you are supposed to. I'd vote injections all day every day personally. As I recall from the cycle I insisted on them rather than pessaries, I was told to inject into my bum so no real concern if fingers crossed transfer is successful if you were worrying about doing them in your abdomen.


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I’m injecting myself every day and also on the pessaries - I’d maybe do two injections over the pessaries as they’re three times a day and a bit messy. 

Injections aren’t great either obvs - think it’s a personal choice perhaps. Pessaries easier to do not at home but I’m doubting you’re out lots at the moment anyway (if you’re based in the UK)

We’re the same age - not sure what they think the age issue is for the different options xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for all your advice.

No idea Rio, they just said they recommend it for those who are 37 and over.


In the end i decided to go for the pessaries ive had no issues with them in the past so decided to leave everything the same this round as last time we had success albeit ending at 8 weeks.

Missl - They said there isnt really much difference between them other than the injection guarantees the dosage in one shot but they said considering ive had no issues with progesterone absortion in the past it was my choice.

Roxbury - I was worried about them going in my abdomen they didnt mention about injecting in the bum. I kinda felt a bit flustered and would have liked to have chatted it over with partner first but given the restrictions its not possible.


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

There is a new form of subcutaneous progesterone now.  Lubion or prolutex. Under the skin. Effective. 
Pessary is local but doesn’t always show in bloods. Injection is slow release. So can be helpful for timing transfers. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lisianthus (Aug 18, 2011)

Are the intramuscular (in the backside) progesterone injections painful? 
I have a couple of doses & thinking of using them as running a bit short on Cyclogest pessaries, just feeling a bit chicken.
Obviously it's all relative, I've done the hormone injections in stomach & clexane injections on previous cycles - hoping it's no more painful than that?..?


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Prolutex aka lubion is subcutaneous progesterone 
It’s the newest form of progesterone. Far easier than IM. But IM is extremely effective and measurable via blood test. 

My clinic does subcutaneous and pessary since pessaries are local and do not pass through your excretory system they go right to source and are effective but the dose isn’t steady since you can go hours over night for example between doses. And then the injection is reliable to increase progesterone in the blood. IM is slow release and subcutaneous less so.  

Ask them about prolutex lubion. It may be more expensive however. 

But as you age so does your body and progesterone tends to decrease. So your clinic are advising something to be helpful they has proven efficacy so I would follow their advice. 

Best of luck.


----------

